# Rosie - Red tabby British shorthair 2 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*HOME FOUND!*

Rosie - Red tabby British shorthair 2 years old
Very laid back ,affectionate and playful. Good with other cats and dogs . She would make a fantastic family pet but no small children. Neutered/vaccinated/microchipped










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team

View topic - Rosie - Red tabby British shorthair 2 years old • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG!!!!:001_wub::001_wub: I Adore this cat:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

When they say no small children do they mean living in the house???


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope you can have her, OM


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Ive to get round the hubby and i think by that time she will have been rehomed! Cant see her being homeless long! She is stunning!!!


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sure Oscar would love her aswell


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

babygirls said:


> I'm sure Oscar would love her aswell


Aww how could he not???? 

OOh Hubby still not saying no


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

sooooooooo sweet! hope she finds a home soon


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> Email sent


Fingers crossed for you - if it works out, we want LOADS of photos pls x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Oscars mam said:


> When they say no small children do they mean living in the house???


I'm sure you could have her if your children lived in the shed

(sorry, couldn't resist!)

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck do keep us updated if you do get her


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Good luck do keep us updated if you do get her


Ofcourse I will! There will be loads of pics believe me


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay! fingers/toes and paws all crossed here


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good Luck OM !!!!! Got everything crossed for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks! I know the vet will give me a good ref  so just the hubs to give the yes now


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

lizward said:


> I'm sure you could have her if your children lived in the shed
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist!)
> 
> Liz


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Hubby said yes  I'm going for her on Sunday! Yay!!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> Hubby said yes  I'm going for her on Sunday! Yay!!!!


YAY !!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Yay, congratulations x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay! don't forget the most important thing pics, pics,pics and more pics pretty please


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Another Animal Lifeline UK success yay!


















on your new furbaby


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it definite yet or is there a homecheck?

Liz


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Another Animal Lifeline UK success yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou 



lizward said:


> Is it definite yet or is there a homecheck?
> 
> Liz


It's deffinate  home check been done through the vets


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent, congratulations then!

What happened to Oscar?

Liz


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

lizward said:


> Excellent, congratulations then!
> 
> What happened to Oscar?
> 
> Liz


Thankyou  
What do you mean? His accident??


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

If you click on this thread below this is what happened with his accident if thats what you mean Liz

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/186295-hi-newbie.html


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

great to hear that you are getting rosie - congratulations


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Another Animal Lifeline UK success yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soooo happy for you!!!!!

..after the intro period.... oscar will be too!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Oscars mam said:


> If you click on this thread below this is what happened with his accident if thats what you mean Liz
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/186295-hi-newbie.html


Yes that was what I meant. Poor chap, what an ordeal he had!

Liz


----------

